# Newest radio



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Where can I download the newest leak radio? I'm running the debloated 2.11.605 gb ROM currently using the 2.5 radio. Thanks!

"Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=2937﻿
[RADIO] HTC Thunderbolt Radios [PG05IMG.zip] (Updated: 23 Aug 2011)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

gsxraddict said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=2937﻿
> [RADIO] HTC Thunderbolt Radios [PG05IMG.zip] (Updated: 23 Aug 2011)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


thank you sir!

"Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

Very welcome

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

